# Ground Coffee in DF



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

I am staying with a friend in Tlalpan for several months. I'd like to buy some "good," fresh ground coffee, preferably darker roast. I don't have a car but can get around. Does anyone know where to buy good coffee in DF? It's sure not at Aurrera or Comercial Mexicana, etc. Thank you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sfmaestra said:


> I am staying with a friend in Tlalpan for several months. I'd like to buy some "good," fresh ground coffee, preferably darker roast. I don't have a car but can get around. Does anyone know where to buy good coffee in DF? It's sure not at Aurrera or Comercial Mexicana, etc. Thank you.


I now have my own coffee bean grinder (!), but before that I bought ground coffee at my local Superama. I've found Café Garat to be a good brand, though there are others that are better, and a bit more expensive. Have you checked the coffee section at Aurrerá or Comercial Mexicana? They may very well carry coffee that you'll like.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

sfmaestra said:


> I am staying with a friend in Tlalpan for several months. I'd like to buy some "good," fresh ground coffee, preferably darker roast. I don't have a car but can get around. Does anyone know where to buy good coffee in DF? It's sure not at Aurrera or Comercial Mexicana, etc. Thank you.


There is always Starbuck's. There is more than 60 in DF.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> There is always Starbuck's. There is more than 60 in DF.


Pretty pricey, though.


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

I agree with Isla Verde about SB. When there's nothing else, and I'm desperate, I do succumb--but only then.  Thank you for the supermarket tips, though. I was hoping to find some freshly roasted and ground in the southern end of town somewhere.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Being from Xalapa, I love Cafeterías Bolo del Oro coffee. The have a dark roast - Obscuro. What does price have to do with those who love coffee?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sfmaestra said:


> I agree with Isla Verde about SB. When there's nothing else, and I'm desperate, I do succumb--but only then.  Thank you for the supermarket tips, though. I was hoping to find some freshly roasted and ground in the southern end of town somewhere.


I don't know Mexico City, but I am sure there are lots of shops that specialize in coffee. Guadalajara is a much smaller place and there are probably a half dozen places within walking distance of my house that grind their own coffee and sell it by the cup or by the kilogram, whole beans or ground. 

My son-in-law is into coffee. Last time they visited we found all of the coffee specialty places. In one I had to translate for half an hour while he and the proprietor chatted about antique espresso machines and whether Kenya or Veracruz or Columbia or Hawaii had the best coffee.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sfmaestra said:


> I agree with Isla Verde about SB. When there's nothing else, and I'm desperate, I do succumb--but only then.  Thank you for the supermarket tips, though. I was hoping to find some freshly roasted and ground in the southern end of town somewhere.


Freshly roasted and ground, eh? You should keep in mind that much of Mexico (excepting coffee-growing areas) is not a "coffee culture". In fact, in many small towns, when you ask for coffee in a restaurant, you're still likely to be served a glass of hot water and a jar of (yech) Nescafé. It's true that in middle- and upper-class areas of large cities like Mexico City, there are tons of Starbuck's and even some Mexican coffee shops, but if you're in a working-class area of the city (I have no idea what Tlalpan is like, mind you), probably not. So I wouldn't count on finding your freshly roasted and ground coffee where you're living.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't know Mexico City, but I am sure there are lots of shops that specialize in coffee. Guadalajara is a much smaller place and there are probably a half dozen places within walking distance of my house that grind their own coffee and sell it by the cup or by the kilogram, whole beans or ground.
> 
> My son-in-law is into coffee. Last time they visited we found all of the coffee specialty places. In one I had to translate for half an hour while he and the proprietor chatted about antique espresso machines and whether Kenya or Veracruz or Columbia or Hawaii had the best coffee.


Blue Mountain coffee from Jamaica is incredible!!! and I must say Guatemalan coffee is superior to mexican, colombian and most others.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Guategringo said:


> Blue Mountain coffee from Jamaica is incredible!!! and I must say Guatemalan coffee is superior to mexican, colombian and most others.


Blue Mountain is over-priced, Guatemalan Antiguo is excellent. Colombian is overrated. Starbuck's, in the USA, over the counter coffee is from Vietnam, which is the second largest exporter of coffee in the world. Chiapas is excellent and so is Veracruz. I have doubts about Oaxacan. Kona is wonderfully aromatic.


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Great tips--thanks Tundra Green!


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Oops--I meant Joaquinx.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Blue Mountain is over-priced, Guatemalan Antiguo is excellent. Colombian is overrated. Starbuck's, in the USA, over the counter coffee is from Vietnam, which is the second largest exporter of coffee in the world. Chiapas is excellent and so is Veracruz. I have doubts about Oaxacan. Kona is wonderfully aromatic.


Thanks for the tips, joaquin. I don't have a lot of money to throw around, but I don't mind spending some of it on really good coffee. I've always found Starbuck's coffee, both in Mexico and the US, rather bitter, which is not how I like it. Does Starbuck's use Mexican coffee in Mexico?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.profeco.gob.mx/revista/pdf/est_01/Cafe.pdf

Check this out


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Emir coffee shop in la comercial mexicana in san jeronimo. It is one of the locales and has the best choice of coffee around that area and you can buy the beans or choose how you want it done. Super place.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Café Jekemir, a middle eastern café/grocery with several locations around the city, you can look it up on their website. N.B., the Coyoacán one with the Periférico address is underneath the Mega Comercial (next to Costco) next to the Tec.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Justina said:


> Emir coffee shop in la comercial mexicana in san jeronimo. It is one of the locales and has the best choice of coffee around that area and you can buy the beans or choose how you want it done. Super place.


Try googling Café Emir to see if there's one near you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Café Jekemir, a middle eastern café/grocery with several locations around the city, you can look it up on their website. N.B., the Coyoacán one with the Periférico address is underneath the Mega Comercial (next to Costco) next to the Tec.


Here you go: Cafe Jekemir

None in Tlalpan, I'm afraid.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Isla Verde said:


> Here you go: Cafe Jekemir
> 
> None in Tlalpan, I'm afraid.


It depends where OP is in Tlalpan, I mentioned the one on Periférico, because it’s quite close to and easily reached from some parts of Tlalpan.

But I was mistaken in what I said above, the one close to the Tec is actually ‘Jekemir Coapa’, address Puente 186. And the one on Periférico, ‘Jekemir Patio Pedregal’ is also close to some parts of Tlalpan.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

sfmaestra said:


> I am staying with a friend in Tlalpan for several months. I'd like to buy some "good," fresh ground coffee, preferably darker roast. I don't have a car but can get around. Does anyone know where to buy good coffee in DF? It's sure not at Aurrera or Comercial Mexicana, etc. Thank you.


The best fresh coffee I have found (either beans or ground) is from Passmar. They are based in the mercado Lázaro Cárdenas in Col. Del Valle which can be got to easily on the metrobus from Tlalpan. The coffee comes from Atoyac de Álvarez in Guerrero and is some of the best I have had anywhere, ever...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> It depends where OP is in Tlalpan, I mentioned the one on Periférico, because it’s quite close to and easily reached from some parts of Tlalpan.
> 
> But I was mistaken in what I said above, the one close to the Tec is actually ‘Jekemir Coapa’, address Puente 186. And the one on Periférico, ‘Jekemir Patio Pedregal’ is also close to some parts of Tlalpan.


Maesonna, you know that part of the city far better than I do. I was just going by the information on the Jekemir website as to where their various _sucursales_ are located.


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow--so much great information! I'm going to try all of them. Insider coffee culture--you're my people. **


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

We have been committed converts to NESPRESSO since visiting relatives in Paris a few years ago where the NESPRESSO machines and coffee cubes are all the rage. We use their Ristretto espresso product almost exclusively as those cubes contain their strongest and, in our judgment, best coffee for espresso. NESPRESSO also sells several other varieties of espresso cubes of varying strength. We keep the NESPRESSO machine in Ajijic and use an Italian espresso maker at our home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas which is also a fine machine and we buy our espresso coffee at a local store in San Cristóbal known as La Selva Coffee that is a branch of a Mexico City chain of coffee houses selling a variety of coffees and coffee beans. We are quite pleased with their Cubano dark roast blend. I do not know where they maintain stores in DF but you could look it up.

Getting back to NESPRESSO, we joined the Nespresso Club of Mexico in DF and order replacement cubes once we get low on them which they ship to us at either Lake Chapala or in Chiapas vie Estafeta free of shipping charges and we normally get next day delivery. These cubes with their excellent coffee cost us about the equivalent of $0.80US per cube and the coffee machine from the club turns out a great cup of espresso with a consistently beautiful crema. We also have a milk steamer/creamer for making a variety of espresso and milk concoctions. All products rendered by the NESPRESSO machines are excellent and, if one is so inclined, even better with a nice shot of Cognac m Calvados or Irish Whiskey. 

I know it is hard to believe that these outstannding products are made by the same forlks that make the infamous Nescafe instant coffee but it is true. NESPRESSO and Nespresso Club are headquartered in the Mexico City neighborhood of Polanco. Give them a try.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I’m a big fan of good, genuine coffee – we have an espresso/cappucino maker at home and enjoy a cup once, twice or more per day, but I have to say that I don’t know why Nescafe instant should be considered ‘infamous’. It’s actually pretty tasty. Have you ever tried the bargain brands of instant coffee? Once and never again! They don’t even taste of coffee. The distance between the bargain brands and Nescafe instant is far, far greater than between Nescafe instant and real coffee, IMO.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

:tea:: :Nescafe instant is what I drink.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Coffee*



Isla Verde said:


> Here you go: Cafe Jekemir
> 
> None in Tlalpan, I'm afraid.


I am wondering if jekemir is the same as emir cos I do remember hearing that there was a shop around villa coapa which wasan area I rarely visited. The owner is Mexican/Lebanese and hence a lot of pastries which are really sugary sweet. Great for some people, but would make my teeth fall out.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Justina said:


> I am wondering if jekemir is the same as emir cos I do remember hearing that there was a shop around villa coapa which wasan area I rarely visited. The owner is Mexican/Lebanese and hence a lot of pastries which are really sugary sweet. Great for some people, but would make my teeth fall out.


 It sounds like it might be. But they also have savoury Lebanese dishes both to eat in or to take home – hummus, stuffed grape leaves, baba ganoush, rice with lentils, etc. One of our favourite light meals is their “empanadas” “dressed” (by ‘dressed’ they mean served drizzled with what they call _jocoque_ (but it’s essentially kefir) and olive oil and sprinkled with zaatar). Sublime!

Anyway, if it is the same, the Villa Coapa one is the one I mentioned underneath the Mega Comercial next to the Costco that’s next to the Tec. But if you look on the link for locations, you’ll see several other ones around the city, including downtown.


----------



## alectejas (Jan 22, 2014)

*Cafe Jarocho*

Cafe Jarocho in Coyoacan sells great freash ground coffee. Cafe Jarocho is a local network of coffee shops. Very popular with the locals. They have a website also.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Bolo de Oro is a cafe finca located in the mountains of Xalapa, Veracruz. It is one of the many reasons I located here. They have two sucursals in DF, one in Condesa Nuevo León 192-B, Colonia Hipodromo Condesa, Cuauhtemoc, D.F.
Horarios de Lunes a viernes de 7 a 22 hrs.
Sábados de 9 a 19 hrs.

or their site Home


----------

